# minimalist car audio thread



## panda (Mar 22, 2017)

recently became a first time convertible owner, and i find myself 90% of the time driving with the top down. well there is hella road noise and while i absolutely love the sound of my engine, it's nice to listen to some tunes on my commutes to and from work which are 30 miles each way. all i wanted was to be able to cleanly hear the music being played but not excruciating loud and little to no distortion. i replaced the stock speakers mostly because they didnt get loud enough to break through the road noise and also the passenger side was rattling.

i did my research and found ones that were direct fit easy installation ones. i opted for polk db651s slim-mount coaxials meant for marine use. that makes sense to me since the intended use is for open air. also found aftermarket brackets that allowed a tight rattle free fit. i had some brand new speakers for my old car that i never bothered to install and used that to barter for free labor to install the new ones. it took less than 10minutes since it was only one pair of front door speakers. 

the speakers sound surprisingly quite good, very clean and with stock radio if i put on max volume i can hear clearly the music at 75mph distortion free. this is great, but i am missing bluetooth connectivity! it doesnt have an aux input that i can install in the rear of the stereo, so replacing the head unit is my only option. caveat is i want to still be able to use the radio controls just left of the steering wheel. there is a custom adapter made for my vehicle, but it is a $90 part, $12 for wiring harness plus shipping on top of what ever the head unit is going to cost as well as install fee. 

so, my thinking is, if i'm going to replace the radio, might as well get more power as well so that i don't have to run at max volume. 
i came to two choices:

option A) sony xb-100bt, it has a built in 40Wrms class d amp so i wont need to install an external amp. easy peasy. but man this thing is obnoxious looking. install would be easy, bestbuy sells them, but probably cost slightly extra since this unit requires a dedicated power line run to the battery.

option B) get the lowest model bluetooth alpine unit plus a ktp-445a power pack which is a tiny 45Wrms digital amp that can be installed much easier than a traditional amp (apparently it can be powered off the head unit and not require dedicated line) this would be slightly more complicated install and cost way more. 

i'm not sure which option would sound better. anyone have experience with either of the equipment mentioned? or offer an option C with the criteria of: single din, simple install, not expensive, user friendly bluetooth and front aux input, it would help if it looked plain and elegant and not flashy.

obviously not looking for high fidelity or super loud but a strong bang/buck solid performer yet not beater deck either. my previous foray into car audio (10 years ago) was nakamichi head unit with precision power amp and jl audio components, not looking for that level, but not too far below that would be nice if it's achievable without spending a lot.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2017)

I would lean toward the Sony option. More elegant solution even though it is ugly. Car stereos get complicated way too fast. 

Mostly I am posting because I think you should post a picture of your new ride. :groucho:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 22, 2017)

Panda, Call me old school, but I'd prefer analogue amps to digital. Car stereo's are actually pretty simple.

Power Harness:

$30 https://www.amazon.com/Rockford-Awg...rd_wg=u1zDy&psc=1&refRID=9FPTHYK5Z2Y7G3FGH8M8

Head unit:

$90 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KKHSYGE/ref=psdc_10980601_t2_B01GK59KAE

$175 https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-DEH-...th-SiriusXM/dp/B01GK59KAE/?tag=caraudionow-20


If the head unit doesn't have enough @ss for you, pop in a couple of these:

$91 https://www.amazon.com/Rockford-Fosgate-R250X1-1-Channel-Amplifier/dp/B00BF6HX8U/?tag=caraudionow-20


SPEAKERS: You can get by with inexpensive speakers, but you MUST make sure the mids/bass are in a sealed enclosure or you'll looks so much response from them. Without going crazy, some sound damping in the enclosure would be nice too.

$81 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...s2&tag=caraudionow-20&linkId=6LCILIUJWLEPCDZR

I have very high quality speaker wire that I can send you and lots of audiophile disconnects (if you decide to go with the mono blocks)


You got this, Honda's are very DIY friendly. 

All in build for something decent sounding but not too loud for $250 up to $400. 

Having said all that, my bud that owned and loved his S2000 said don't waste your money on the stereo (he said it was crap too), he said removing the center resonator was the best money he spent on the car. 

have fun! zoom zoom


----------



## panda (Mar 22, 2017)

Mucho I already have the aftermarket speakers installed, also a Polk. I just need a head unit with more than the standard 22Wrms that pretty much every head unit comes with. I am leaning toward the Sony unit since it will be very simple. And chuck, if it fits right I can just leave the stock radio lid up to cover up the hideousness lol.

There is no center resonator, did he mean cat converter? A lot of people just remove it, or put in low resistance one.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 22, 2017)

<sigh> didn't you buy the S2000 so you could listen to the glorious spool of the motor? :biggrin:

I feel your pain -- with my Targa I had to add an amp when I replaced the head unit and speakers, and even with that road noise made listening to music difficult. Over time I stopped playing the stereo except when going on trips.


----------



## panda (Mar 22, 2017)

Regular driving I don't turn radio on,but commute to and from.work is 40min each way so some music is appreciated.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 22, 2017)

Your Option B combined with Dennis's advice. Go for an analog amp. Can it be located in the trunk? Mine went under the passenger seat, but in a cabriolet I would think twice about a location like that where it could find itself swimming if the top leaks or you get caught in a big downpour. DIY the install. I do not know where the battery is located in an S2000, but if it is in the trunk that would make the install easier; if not, you have to pull wire up to the engine compartment. Connecting to the speaker wires should be easier.

I have to believe there are some good how-tos out there on S2000 sites. My stereo install took about 4 manhours, with a skilled/ knowledgeable car club guy tackling the cable/ wiring work, so figure 6 to maybe 8 hours total if you have to tackle this yourself. Personally I would reach out to local S2000 owners via one of the forums and ask if there is someone willing to help out.


----------



## GRoc (Mar 22, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Panda, Call me old school, but I'd prefer analogue amps to digital. Car stereo's are actually pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 22, 2017)

panda said:


> Mucho I already have the aftermarket speakers installed, also a Polk. I just need a head unit with more than the standard 22Wrms that pretty much every head unit comes with. I am leaning toward the Sony unit since it will be very simple. And chuck, if it fits right I can just leave the stock radio lid up to cover up the hideousness lol.



Yeah, that Sony is butt-ugly. I just want to make sure you understand the wattage situation. If you've got 22W, now, and go to 40-45W, you're gaining only 3db of output. That's barely noticeable in a quiet room. You wouldn't notice it at all in a moving convertible. You're going to need to add a zero if you want to make a difference. You should be looking for something rated around 200W, or higher, but it doesn't need to be pricey because you're not being chauffeured in your Bentley, where a little amp noise _might_ be audible. Don't get caught up in spec-obsession. That's another kind of "rabbit hole", and most people can't recognize amp distortion _in a showroom setting designed to make such differences noticeable_ until it reaches about 12% (which is HUGE).


----------



## panda (Mar 22, 2017)

So I should just get a nicer head unit without amp? I like the alpine units.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 22, 2017)

IMO if you want to hear it when the top is down, you definitely need a separate amp.


----------



## guari (Mar 22, 2017)

panda said:


> So I should just get a nicer head unit without amp?.



That's what I would do in your case


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 22, 2017)

All head units have amps. You need one with preamp outputs to instal an external power amp. 
A USB connection will sound better than Bluetooth for stereo. No benefits for actual phone calls. 
A compact quality 50w + 50w amp will be more than enough to adequately drive your existing speakers. 200w for a sub, perhaps. These are real watts RMS into, say, 4ohms, not max output, which is pointless marketing bs.


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 22, 2017)

panda said:


> So I should just get a nicer head unit without amp? I like the alpine units.



Sorry, brain fade misunderstanding in my last post. My apologies. 

Yes, a nicer head unit with a decent inbuilt amp is a good approach. An Alpine should do very nicely


----------



## panda (Mar 22, 2017)

I could always add the 45Wrms mini amp later I suppose, my speakers are rated at 55continuous so the 45 would be a good match. quick question if i get the amp later on, the power pack is a 4 channel and i only need 2 chan, if i bridge i would get 90w continuous, that is more than what my speakers are rated at, would that damage them?

here is photo chucks:


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2017)

turns out the amp pack is literally plug and play with the right wiring harness and there is a perfect mounting spot behind passenger access panel. i can definitely DIY this so will save some money. but if i want the steering wheel controls to work i need to splice some wires with an adapter and i dont want to deal with that so i will have a shop do that later on.

alpine cde-163bt HU and ktp-445a add-on pack off amazon and a $25 PnP wiring harness
comes in right under my budget so good news.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 24, 2017)

That's great -- will watch here for an update on the install.


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2017)

it's going to have to wait though, i have a few other things ahead on the priority list. like getting a valve adjustment done and i just got a check engine light come on. also need to fix the keyless entry, it's really annoying having to manually lock doors each time, lol.
probably clean idle air valve tomorrow, it's fluttering sometimes at idle. picked up a beautiful titanium shift knob that also sits lower than stock, but i couldnt remove the stock one, it seems to be seized on and i dont have any proper tools with any sort of torque to figure it out. will have the shop handle that one. it's the little things, but they pile up. my best mod so far has been convex rearview mirror to get rid of glare at night. now i wanna do the side views.

can't wait til i get to actual performance bolt ons!


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks hella fun! :thumbsup:

I've always loved convertibles but Minnesota.


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah, navy buddy of mine wants to open a restaurant with me in Wisconsin, I told him I left the cold for a reason..


----------



## panda (Dec 15, 2019)

so i FINALLY decided to swap out the stock radio. went with alpine head unit and the matching alpine amp pack thingy. gonna hook it up this week


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 15, 2019)

panda said:


> so i FINALLY decided to swap out the stock radio. went with alpine head unit and the matching alpine amp pack thingy. gonna hook it up this week


Dude, I so have some cool framed Alpine/ Lambo posters from the early '80s. You need these!


----------



## panda (Dec 15, 2019)

post a picture!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 15, 2019)

panda said:


> post a picture!


I'll dig them out tomorrow and take pics.


----------



## panda (Dec 15, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> I would lean toward the Sony option. More elegant solution even though it is ugly. Car stereos get complicated way too fast.
> 
> Mostly I am posting because I think you should post a picture of your new ride. :groucho:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2019)

I upgraded the door speakers and tweeters on my Honda installed a amp. Kept the stock radio because has a alarm I have two blinking alarm lights. It's a hardtop can crank up volume without distortion but no need halfway on the dial sounds great.

That 2000 has timeless nice lines. 

That's a flat roof on your house. Here it has been raining a lot up in the valley we put on a new roof couple years ago. Have to get new gutters old ones are leaking all over at the joints. Old patches not working. The house built in early 1950s has seen a major rainfall on those original gutters.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 17, 2019)

Why not just reseal the gutter joints? New ones will get joints sealed in the same manner, so why pay for new gutters and installation labor to get to the same end result?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes they are aluminum I read that the glue gives out eventually. At corner joints and down spouts where they are joined are leaking bad in heavy rain. See if can get them resealed. I'm not going up two stories on the roof. I do what I can with the house myself to save money. Jobs I can't do hire out.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 17, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yes they are aluminum I read that the glue gives out eventually. At corner joints and down spouts where they are joined are leaking bad in heavy rain. See if can get them resealed. I'm not going up two stories on the roof. I do what I can with the house myself to save money. Jobs I can't do hire out.


When they are installed they simply seal those items with urethane or silicone sealant. The runs of aluminum are fine. Pull off/ cut out the existing sealant, clean the surfaces, and reseal. Hell, even the spray 'waterproofing' on the TV commercials will do an okay job (although messy) of sealing those joints.


----------



## Matus (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice car panda! I am considering getting either Subaru BRZ or the Toyota (version) GT86 next year. Let’s enjoying a sporty ride before there will only be e-cars


----------



## panda (Dec 17, 2019)

thank you, matus! not a fan of brz except for their suspension which is good stuff.

got the radio installed today, opted not to hook up the amp pack thing because i decided it's simply not necessary and wont really gain anything from it. it's sounding soooooo much better than stock radio, hahaha. these cheap polks i had in were just waiting to be opened up by a proper upstream. i will probably swap it out for 6.5" alpine coaxials (r series, R-S65.2) though, at which point i will install the amp pack.


----------



## panda (Dec 17, 2019)

ive got the itch. any thoughts on this? https://www.amazon.com/Alpine-R-S65-2-2-inch-Coaxial-Speakers/dp/B07N135NBY


----------



## panda (Dec 19, 2019)

or focal ICU 165?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 19, 2019)

I got the DLS Ultimate Series Two Way System. The Honda came with separate tweeters. So upgraded them too. Made in Sweden


DLS P20 2x150 watt to push the system. Sounds great for car stereo.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 19, 2019)

Those Honda S2000 look great and with a manual shift rev up the RPM and the VTEC kicks in.


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2020)

finally got the amp and focals installed, it sounds great!! not bad for an under $500 system.


----------

